# DCA sobre MSCI World



## protocolocon (29 Oct 2022)

Sin ánimo de provocar urticarias en nadie, voy a abrir este hilo para mostrar un seguimiento de una inversión en un fondo de inversión indexado al MSCI World NR en euros (tomaré para el ejemplo el Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund EUR Acc IE00B03HD191, que no realiza ninguna cobertura de divisa). El sujeto invertirá 1.000€ cada 3 meses, tomando para ello la referencia de la primera cotización de los meses de enero, abril, julio y octubre. También vamos a suponer que ha tenido el "gran ojo clínico" de comenzar su plan de inversión justo en el peor día de todos, es decir, en los máximos históricos que se dieron justo a finales de 2021. De esta forma, comienza a invertir el 3 de enero (es el primer día donde cotiza el fondo en 2022). Por no complicar más el ejemplo, supondremos una inversión 100% en renta variable, para evitar así rebalanceos con renta fija y demás.

*A 03/01/2023:*
Total invertido: *5.000€*
Participaciones: *137,9641*
Precio medio: *36,2413 €*
Precio actual:* 34,6896 €*
Rentabilidad total (MWR): *-214,0797€ (-4,28%)*


FECHACANTIDADVLPARTICIPACIONES03/01/20221.000,00 €39,394 €25,384601/04/20221.000,00 €38,541 €25,946501/07/20221.000,00 €34,452 €29,026003/10/20221.000,00 €34,746 €28,780003/01/20231.000,00 €34,690 €28,8271

Iré actualizando el post trimestralmente con las nuevas aportaciones, y mensualmente para ver la evolución.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (29 Oct 2022)

El DCA siempre gana a los pitonisos.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Esto es un poco lo que estoy haciendo yo pero con mas pasta. Y tengo una excel para ir anotando . Si funciona bien genial, si no por lo menos lo he intentado, ya que no invirtiendo seré pobre siempre 100%


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

Lo malo de invertir en acciones individuales es tener que pagar las putas comisiones de dividendos y ventas para modificar la cartera y hacerlo antes de retirar tu dinero definitivamente. Todo ese dinero perdido no puede reinvertirse para generar mas, y eso en el largo plazo es jodidamente mortal. El fondo indexado rapiña todo sin pagar un solo euro a hacienda y comisión mínima hasta el día que saques la pasta. Como no modifiquen las leyes estas de mierda vamos a llegar un punto que mas del 90% de la bolsa sea indexada porque la gente tan tonta no es y se dará cuenta de que lo que hay en juego es mucho dinero, y aunque sea estimulante invertir activamente, si la mayoría van a perder y mucho, no compensa


----------



## protocolocon (29 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Esto es un poco lo que estoy haciendo yo pero con mas pasta. Y tengo una excel para ir anotando . Si funciona bien genial, si no por lo menos lo he intentado, ya que no invirtiendo seré pobre siempre 100%



Desde que se instauraron los tipos reales negativos (seguimos en ello, ya que la inflación sigue siendo superior a los tipos de interés oficiales), el que no quiera convertirse en inversor verá como inexorablemente su dinero irá perdiendo poder adquisitivo sin parar... Una cuenta corriente o un depósito son los instrumentos adecuados si quieres tener la certeza de que cuando te jubiles serás pobre, así es...


----------



## protocolocon (29 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Lo malo de invertir en acciones individuales es tener que pagar las putas comisiones de dividendos y ventas para modificar la cartera y hacerlo antes de retirar tu dinero definitivamente. Todo ese dinero perdido no puede reinvertirse para generar mas, y eso en el largo plazo es jodidamente mortal. El fondo indexado rapiña todo sin pagar un solo euro a hacienda y comisión mínima hasta el día que saques la pasta. Como no modifiquen las leyes estas de mierda vamos a llegar un punto que mas del 90% de la bolsa sea indexada porque la gente tan tonta no es y se dará cuenta de que lo que hay en juego es mucho dinero, y aunque sea estimulante invertir activamente, si la mayoría van a perder y mucho, no compensa



Yo ahí discrepo, es muy común el sesgo de creerse más listo que los demás y la adrenalina que producen las operaciones intradía, los scalpings apalancados... Creo que nunca faltarán operadores que intenten batir al mercado. En USA hay instrumentos para indexarse al índice desde los años 70 y más de 40 años después, sigue habiendo gestión activa, sigue habiendo operadores con opciones, coberturas... En fin, la indexación puede que siga subiendo en porcentaje de capitalización total pero siempre habrá un límite y creo que está bastante lejos de ese 90% que marcas.

En europa los porcentajes de capital indexado son mucho menores incluso...


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Desde que se instauraron los tipos reales negativos (seguimos en ello, ya que la inflación sigue siendo superior a los tipos de interés oficiales), el que no quiera convertirse en inversor verá como inexorablemente su dinero irá perdiendo poder adquisitivo sin parar... Una cuenta corriente o un depósito son los instrumentos adecuados si quieres tener la certeza de que cuando te jubiles serás pobre, así es...



Yo no entiendo nada de tipos de interés, estoy aprendiendo sobre la marcha, pero creo que esto ha sido así siempre. A los curritos hipotecados que se pulen el dinero solo les queda el remo y la esperanza de la pensión, eso siempre fue así. En cambio los que son capaces de hacer algo excepcional, manejar un negocio, invertir en propiedades, empresas etc. Esa gente al menos tiene una oportunidad de salir de la carrera de la rata e ir más allá


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Yo ahí discrepo, es muy común el sesgo de creerse más listo que los demás y la adrenalina que producen las operaciones intradía, los scalpings apalancados... Creo que nunca faltarán operadores que intenten batir al mercado. En USA hay instrumentos para indexarse al índice desde los años 70 y más de 40 años después, sigue habiendo gestión activa, sigue habiendo operadores con opciones, coberturas... En fin, la indexación puede que siga subiendo en porcentaje de capitalización total pero siempre habrá un límite y creo que está bastante lejos de ese 90% que marcas.
> 
> En europa los porcentajes de capital indexado son mucho menores incluso...



Ojalá haya menos gente que lo haga porque si no podría convertirse en una gran burbuja la indexación. Pero ahora mismo hay que estar ciego para no ver las ventajas que ofrece y el número de gente indexada no para de crecer. Vanguard y blackrock sobre todo están haciéndose de oro


----------



## protocolocon (29 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada de tipos de interés, estoy aprendiendo sobre la marcha, pero creo que esto ha sido así siempre. A los curritos hipotecados que se pulen el dinero solo les queda el remo y la esperanza de la pensión, eso siempre fue así. En cambio los que son capaces de hacer algo excepcional, manejar un negocio, invertir en propiedades, empresas etc. Esa gente al menos tiene una oportunidad de salir de la carrera de la rata e ir más allá



Hombre, los tipos reales no tiene sentido que sean negativos, o el ahorro en si deja de tener sentido porque no puedes mantener el poder adquisitivo de tu dinero en el tiempo. Hemos vivido un experimento durante esta última década y ahora aunque nominalmente los tipos vuelven abruptamente a terreno positivo, con la inflación tan alta los tipos reales siguen siendo negativos.

Está claro que al hipotecado este 2022 le ha dado ostias por todos los lados, subida de productos, servicios y... La hipoteca. Es el interés compuesto pero jugando contra ti...


----------



## protocolocon (29 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ojalá haya menos gente que lo haga porque si no podría convertirse en una gran burbuja la indexación. Pero ahora mismo hay que estar ciego para no ver las ventajas que ofrece y el número de gente indexada no para de crecer. Vanguard y blackrock sobre todo están haciéndose de oro



No tengas miedo, si la indexación crea ineficiencias en el mercado, es cuestión de tiempo que haya gente u operadores institucionales que se aprovechen de dichas ineficiencias para sacar tajada y eso regulará el número de gente indexada.

A mí hay otra cosa que siempre me gusta ver, y es cuánta gente aguanta indexada en los momentos malos, por ejemplo en marzo de 2020, o en este 2022. Si compras y vendes fondos indexados o ETFs según los vaivenes del mercado, entonces no estás indexado, estás usando productos pasivos o indexados PARA HACER GESTION ACTIVA. Por eso siempre hay que reducir cualquier cifra que se publique sobre porcentaje de capital indexado en el mercado.

Igualmente, si haces DCA y resulta que el mercado baja tanto que te da miedo y suspendes temporalmente el DCA hasta que vengan tiempos mejores, entonces no estás haciendo DCA; y de hecho, estás desaprovechando las mejores aportaciones, las que te darían más rendimiento.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (29 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> No tengas miedo, si la indexación crea ineficiencias en el mercado, es cuestión de tiempo que haya gente u operadores institucionales que se aprovechen de dichas ineficiencias para sacar tajada y eso regulará el número de gente indexada.
> 
> A mí hay otra cosa que siempre me gusta ver, y es cuánta gente aguanta indexada en los momentos malos, por ejemplo en marzo de 2020, o en este 2022. Si compras y vendes fondos indexados o ETFs según los vaivenes del mercado, entonces no estás indexado, estás usando productos pasivos o indexados PARA HACER GESTION ACTIVA. Por eso siempre hay que reducir cualquier cifra que se publique sobre porcentaje de capital indexado en el mercado.
> 
> Igualmente, si haces DCA y resulta que el mercado baja tanto que te da miedo y suspendes temporalmente el DCA hasta que vengan tiempos mejores, entonces no estás haciendo DCA; y de hecho, estás desaprovechando las mejores aportaciones, las que te darían más rendimiento.



Si, claro. La mejor estrategia en este caso es tener un plan prefijado con antelación y seguirlo independientemente de lo que pase. Los fondos indexados no son para especular. Con los etf se puede especular, pero a esa gente le suele ir mal


----------



## urano (30 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Sin ánimo de provocar urticarias en nadie, voy a abrir este hilo para mostrar un seguimiento de una inversión en un fondo de inversión indexado al MSCI World NR en euros (tomaré para el ejemplo el Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund EUR Acc IE00B03HD191, que no realiza ninguna cobertura de divisa). El sujeto invertirá 1.000€ cada 3 meses, tomando para ello la referencia de la primera cotización de los meses de enero, abril, julio y octubre. También vamos a suponer que ha tenido el "gran ojo clínico" de comenzar su plan de inversión justo en el peor día de todos, es decir, en los máximos históricos que se dieron justo a finales de 2021. De esta forma, comienza a invertir el 3 de enero (es el primer día donde cotiza el fondo en 2022). Por no complicar más el ejemplo, supondremos una inversión 100% en renta variable, para evitar así rebalanceos con renta fija y demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante gracias y bien hecho, yo estoy realizando también DCA pero lo gordo lo dejo para dentro d 1 año más menos cuando el SP500 ronde los 3000 +/-

_Al final con todo lo que se supone que está cayendo... las 1600 empresas top solo pierden en conjunto el 5%_


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Lo malo de invertir en acciones individuales es tener que pagar las putas comisiones de dividendos y ventas para modificar la cartera y hacerlo antes de retirar tu dinero definitivamente. Todo ese dinero perdido no puede reinvertirse para generar mas, y eso en el largo plazo es jodidamente mortal. El fondo indexado rapiña todo sin pagar un solo euro a hacienda y comisión mínima hasta el día que saques la pasta. Como no modifiquen las leyes estas de mierda vamos a llegar un punto que mas del 90% de la bolsa sea indexada porque la gente tan tonta no es y se dará cuenta de que lo que hay en juego es mucho dinero, y aunque sea estimulante invertir activamente, si la mayoría van a perder y mucho, no compensa



No todo es perfecto en la indexación, es un sistema que suele vender lo que está muy barato y comprar lo que está caro, recientemente ha pasado con BBVA, estos años pasados estuvo bajando de precio y cuando estuvo cerca de 2 euros salió del eurotoxx 50, cuando ha estado fuera del eurostoxx (y todos los particulares han vendido porque el índice lo ha hecho automáticamente) se puso a subir hasta los 5.5 euros, momento en el que la ha recomprado el índice, bastante más cara, y los particulares.

Por lo visto hay estrategias de institucionales que son comprar empresas que están fuera de los índices y venden cuando entran.

Habría que considerar por qué motivo hay una fiscalidad más favorable para estos instrumentos como los fondos y si realmente favorecen al pequeño inversor.

Yo estoy comprando últimamente bastantes empresas fuera de los índices y allí si hay cosas realmente baratas. Es verdad que la fiscalidad resta interés compuesto a los dividendos, pero hay muchas otras ventajas, especialmente la psicológica de percibir una renta sin vender acciones o participaciones y alegrarse de cuando cae el mercado para acumular más dividenderas.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No todo es perfecto en la indexación, es un sistema que suele vender lo que está muy barato y comprar lo que está caro, recientemente ha pasado con BBVA, estos años pasados estuvo bajando de precio y cuando estuvo cerca de 2 euros salió del eurotoxx 50, cuando ha estado fuera del eurostoxx (y todos los particulares han vendido porque el índice lo ha hecho automáticamente) se puso a subir hasta los 5.5 euros, momento en el que la ha recomprado el índice, bastante más cara, y los particulares.
> 
> Por lo visto hay estrategias de institucionales que son comprar empresas que están fuera de los índices y venden cuando entran.
> 
> ...



Asi es hamijo, fuera de índices y fuera de los mercados “principales” a veces se encuentran empresas tiradisimas de precio, yo también estoy mirando por ahí.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (30 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No todo es perfecto en la indexación, es un sistema que suele vender lo que está muy barato y comprar lo que está caro, recientemente ha pasado con BBVA, estos años pasados estuvo bajando de precio y cuando estuvo cerca de 2 euros salió del eurotoxx 50, cuando ha estado fuera del eurostoxx (y todos los particulares han vendido porque el índice lo ha hecho automáticamente) se puso a subir hasta los 5.5 euros, momento en el que la ha recomprado el índice, bastante más cara, y los particulares.
> 
> Por lo visto hay estrategias de institucionales que son comprar empresas que están fuera de los índices y venden cuando entran.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en esos casos particulares, que supongo que bbva podría haber caído mas y no entrar de nuevo al índice.. Yo todo lo que he leído y he visto acerca de la inversión me confirma que la inversión pasiva es la mejor estrategia. Porque cada euro que pagues a mayores de comisión o a hacienda, es a lo que renuncias para seguir creciendo mas, y tienes que compensarlo desempeñando mejor que todo el conjunto de los inversores del mercado de forma constante durante años. Además escogiendo acciones individuales tienes mas probabilidad de quedar por debajo del índice dado que está estudiado que unas pocas empresas son las que carrilean los índices, y si no aciertas a tenerlas en cartera tus rendimientos pueden ser una mierda o negativos directamente. 
Además si bien la teoría del mercado eficiente puede no ser del todo correcta, porque hay algunos que si superan al mercado durante décadas, para el común de los mortales seguro que si lo es.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Sin entrar en esos casos particulares, que supongo que bbva podría haber caído mas y no entrar de nuevo al índice.. Yo todo lo que he leído y he visto acerca de la inversión me confirma que la inversión pasiva es la mejor estrategia. Porque cada euro que pagues a mayores de comisión o a hacienda, es a lo que renuncias para seguir creciendo mas, y tienes que compensarlo desempeñando mejor que todo el conjunto de los inversores del mercado de forma constante durante años. Además escogiendo acciones individuales tienes mas probabilidad de quedar por debajo del índice dado que está estudiado que unas pocas empresas son las que carrilean los índices, y si no aciertas a tenerlas en cartera tus rendimientos pueden ser una mierda o negativos directamente.
> Además si bien la teoría del mercado eficiente puede no ser del todo correcta, porque hay algunos que si superan al mercado durante décadas, para el común de los mortales seguro que si lo es.



Pues si la comparas con los fondos activos de momento lo hacen bastante mejor los índices por el tema comisiones, desde luego. También el mcsi world y el SP 500 han ido muy bien por las tecnológicas americanas que han sido muy rentables durante un periodo muy largo de tiempo, ha sido un crecimiento continuo. Entiendo que sea la forma más sencilla de estar presente en el mercado, pero no es perfecta ni mucho menos, habrá que ver qué rentabilidad se puede obtener en la próxima década en el SP 500, porque yo creo que no vamos a ver tipos al 0 de nuevo.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2022)

Pero si una empresa está muy barata y fuera de un índice, es probable que le afecte menos, a menos que sea una trampa de valor. Aunque al final siempre afecta algo, por tema psicología del mercado, noticias de terror en los medios, etc.


----------



## protocolocon (30 Oct 2022)

urano dijo:


> Interesante gracias y bien hecho, yo estoy realizando también DCA pero lo gordo lo dejo para dentro d 1 año más menos cuando el SP500 ronde los 3000 +/-
> 
> _Al final con todo lo que se supone que está cayendo... las 1600 empresas top solo pierden en conjunto el 5%_



En realidad hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas:

- El fondo elegido no cubre divisa, por lo que la bajada del euro del 13% YTD hace que la caída del fondo sea menor que la del índice MSCI World en dólares.
- El 5,20% es a comienzo de octubre, actualmente la caída es menor y nuestro inversor se encuentra casi en tablas. Actualizaré el dato con el primer valor liquidarivo del mes de noviembre, en breve.
- Aún con todo, la caída en 2022 es mayor, fíjate en el fondo, empezó el año por encima de 39€ y la compra de octubre se ha hecho por debajo de 35. Pero nuestro inversor aunque tuvo la mala suerte de comprar por encima de 39, también ha hecho 2 compras por debajo de 35, que como se ve en la tabla le han supuesto recibir más participaciones por el mismo dinero. El resultado de esto es que el precio medio conseguido así no está en la media de los precios, sino más cerca de las entradas "bajas", ya que en esa zona se tienen más participaciones. Es una consecuencia de comprar siempre la misma cantidad de dinero, y no de participaciones.


----------



## protocolocon (30 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No todo es perfecto en la indexación, es un sistema que suele vender lo que está muy barato y comprar lo que está caro, recientemente ha pasado con BBVA, estos años pasados estuvo bajando de precio y cuando estuvo cerca de 2 euros salió del eurotoxx 50, cuando ha estado fuera del eurostoxx (y todos los particulares han vendido porque el índice lo ha hecho automáticamente) se puso a subir hasta los 5.5 euros, momento en el que la ha recomprado el índice, bastante más cara, y los particulares.
> 
> Por lo visto hay estrategias de institucionales que son comprar empresas que están fuera de los índices y venden cuando entran.
> 
> ...



Así es, nada es perfecto y la indexación está en ese saco, del ejemplo de BBVA con el eurostoxx fue clamoroso. Sin embargo, el mecanismo de sacar del índice a las empresas que "van mal" e introducir a las que "van bien" consigue eliminar a muchas empresas que terminan quebrando (el banco popular estaba en unos cuantos índices en 2007 por ejemplo), y retiene a las que se convierten en Inditex o Apple, por poner un ejemplo local y otro de la bolsa más importante del mundo. 

Ni el DCA ni la indexación son de sobresaliente. Yo suelo decir que son estrategias de notable, siempre puede haber alguien que saque mejor nota pero los resultados en bolsa no son como en el colegio, que normalmente hay una correlación entre lo que estudias y la nota que sacas. Aquí gestores reputados con décadas invirtiendo pueden suspender... Por eso asegurar un notable no está nada mal... Sobre todo para los que no tenemos tiempo para estar todo el día mirando el mercado.


----------



## palodearia (30 Oct 2022)

Y por qué cada 3 meses y no cada mes?


----------



## lucky starr (30 Oct 2022)

Es el mejor sistema para ir ahorrando. Si ya partes de ahorros previos entonces puedes ir inviertiendo de otras formas, pero para el que cobra un sueldo es el sistema ideal Yo lo hago a traves de un fondo de inversión global (creo en la gestión activa jajaja)


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Sin ánimo de provocar urticarias en nadie, voy a abrir este hilo para mostrar un seguimiento de una inversión en un fondo de inversión indexado al MSCI World NR en euros (tomaré para el ejemplo el Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund EUR Acc IE00B03HD191, que no realiza ninguna cobertura de divisa). El sujeto invertirá 1.000€ cada 3 meses, tomando para ello la referencia de la primera cotización de los meses de enero, abril, julio y octubre. También vamos a suponer que ha tenido el "gran ojo clínico" de comenzar su plan de inversión justo en el peor día de todos, es decir, en los máximos históricos que se dieron justo a finales de 2021. De esta forma, comienza a invertir el 3 de enero (es el primer día donde cotiza el fondo en 2022). Por no complicar más el ejemplo, supondremos una inversión 100% en renta variable, para evitar así rebalanceos con renta fija y demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente no veo del todo correcto y eficiente hacer las aportaciones trimestralmente.
Mejor mensual o incluso cada 15 días como tengo yo programado.


----------



## urano (30 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> En realidad hay que tener en cuenta varias cosas:
> 
> - El fondo elegido no cubre divisa, por lo que la bajada del euro del 13% YTD hace que la caída del fondo sea menor que la del índice MSCI World en dólares.
> - El 5,20% es a comienzo de octubre, actualmente la caída es menor y nuestro inversor se encuentra casi en tablas. Actualizaré el dato con el primer valor liquidarivo del mes de noviembre, en breve.
> - Aún con todo, la caída en 2022 es mayor, fíjate en el fondo, empezó el año por encima de 39€ y la compra de octubre se ha hecho por debajo de 35. Pero nuestro inversor aunque tuvo la mala suerte de comprar por encima de 39, también ha hecho 2 compras por debajo de 35, que como se ve en la tabla le han supuesto recibir más participaciones por el mismo dinero. El resultado de esto es que el precio medio conseguido así no está en la media de los precios, sino más cerca de las entradas "bajas", ya que en esa zona se tienen más participaciones. Es una consecuencia de comprar siempre la misma cantidad de dinero, y no de participaciones.



Independientemente de los detalles esta claro que es la mejor manera de escapar a los mafiosos y bandidos siendo algo menos esclavo;









Una sociedad de propietarios - Instituto Juan de Mariana


El informe asegura que hay una alternativa al Estado de Bienestar, cuya crisis es ya insoslayable. Plantea el desgaste que la aplicación de las bienintencionadas pero nefastas políticas laborales ha […]




juandemariana.org


----------



## TomBolillo (30 Oct 2022)

Si tenemos en cuenta que un alto porcentaje de MSCI World suelen ser empresas estadounidenses (estamos hablando de porcentajes del 60% o incluso más) no sería mejor pillar uno de SP500 directamente?


----------



## urano (30 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si tenemos en cuenta que un alto porcentaje de MSCI World suelen ser empresas estadounidenses (estamos hablando de porcentajes del 60% o incluso más) no sería mejor pillar uno de SP500 directamente?



Contra más diversifiques mejor...aunque es cierto que en USA se concentra de una manera exagerada el binomio de talento-trabajo y que la mayoría de sus empresas son multinacionales.


Te dejo 8 puntos por los que veo que USA va a seguir siendo el futuro al menos en el tiempo que te queda de vida.( Dentro de 1 siglo igual es China como dice Ray Dalio en su último libro)


1 Más inversores

- En Estados Unidos, si se quiere jubilar bien, hay que estar invertido en todos los casos que no sean de alto riesgo. Algunas personas optan por los bienes inmuebles, pero las acciones son mucho más populares. Alrededor del 5% de las personas poseen una segunda propiedad, lo que utilizo como una aproximación a la cantidad de personas que se considerarían inversores inmobiliarios. La cuestión es que es un número muy bajo. En contraste, entre el 52 y el 56 por ciento de las personas invierten en el mercado de valores. La seguridad social existe como red de seguridad, pero apenas te mantiene fuera de la pobreza. En los años 80, el 60% de los trabajadores tenía una pensión de prestación definida. En la actualidad, esta cifra se ha reducido a sólo el 4%. Esto significa que si la mayoría de las personas que trabajan actualmente quieren jubilarse cómodamente, necesitan que el mercado lo haga bien. Esta es una señal alcista para el mercado por dos razones principales. La primera es que la mayoría de estas personas están añadiendo una parte de su sueldo a varios fondos de índice cada dos semanas. Estas entradas masivas de dinero crean una presión alcista permanente en el mercado. La segunda razón es menos directa, pero debido a la escala del incentivo para que el mercado lo haga bien, las leyes, las regulaciones y los tipos de interés van a estar todos sesgados a favor del mercado. Esto explica una razón por la que el mercado estadounidense debería tender al alza, pero ¿por qué debería tender al alza más rápido que otros mercados? La respuesta es que el porcentaje de personas que invierten en otros países es mucho menor. El 15% de los alemanes, el 17% de los holandeses, el 33% de los británicos y sólo el 7% de los chinos tienen acciones. Esto significa que la afluencia a sus mercados es menor y el incentivo para favorecer el mercado en sus políticas nacionales es más débil. Este es sólo uno de los muchos factores que influyen en los movimientos del mercado.

2. Elevado gasto de los consumidores

- En Estados Unidos la gente es increíblemente aficionada a gastar. Es bastante sencillo que mucho gasto signifique mucho dinero que fluye hacia las empresas. Estos elevados flujos de efectivo conducen directamente a un aumento de los precios de las acciones. Ahora bien, no todas las empresas hacen negocios únicamente en su país de origen, pero es de ahí de donde suelen proceder la mayoría de sus ingresos. La forma en que decidí comparar esto con el gasto de otros países es observando el consumo de los hogares como porcentaje del PIB. Estados Unidos no está a la cabeza de la lista, pero es significativamente más alto que la mayoría de sus pares ricos. El 68% del PIB estadounidense procede del consumo de los hogares, frente al 52% de Japón o el 51% de la UE. También se puede ver la magnitud del gasto de los consumidores estadounidenses cuando se muestra nominalmente. Los estadounidenses gastan 7 veces más que los alemanes, a pesar de que los Estados Unidos sólo tienen un poco más de 3 veces su población.

[3 Baja (suficiente) corrupción

- A pesar de todos los problemas que se ven en las noticias sobre el gobierno estadounidense y sus políticos, es un país relativamente poco corrupto. Aunque está lejos de los primeros puestos en el índice de control de la corrupción, la idea es que es más que suficiente para invertir en él. El punto principal es que se sitúa muy por encima de la mayoría de los principales países en desarrollo que, en teoría, podrían superar a los mercados estadounidenses en las próximas dos décadas, como Brasil, India y China. A pesar de que estos países suelen tener un mayor crecimiento anual del PIB, su incertidumbre e inconsistencia a la hora de invertir ahuyenta mucho dinero potencial. Esto da a los mercados estadounidenses una ventaja sobre la mayoría de los mercados en desarrollo, pero no proporciona ninguna ventaja sobre Europa en este punto.

4 El rendimiento pasado indica el rendimiento futuro

Todo el mundo ha oído que el rendimiento pasado no garantiza los resultados futuros, pero garantía es la palabra problemática en este caso. Nada en el mercado está garantizado, pero el pasado sigue siendo un fantástico indicador de lo que podemos esperar en el futuro, en términos generales. Los mercados estadounidenses han crecido a un ritmo medio del 5-10% anual durante muchas décadas, dependiendo del marco temporal que se considere. Esto no es tan cierto para otras economías desarrolladas. En los últimos 25 años, los Estados Unidos han obtenido un 50% más de media anual que una cartera comparable de acciones europeas. El marco temporal está algo limitado por los datos disponibles en algunos países emergentes, como Brasil e India, que no tuvieron bolsas estables hasta la década de 1990. Sin embargo, se trata de un periodo lo suficientemente largo como para cubrir múltiples ciclos económicos y, en general, dar una idea de los rendimientos esperados. Durante el mismo periodo de tiempo, los mercados emergentes obtuvieron un rendimiento muy similar al de sus homólogos europeos. Por supuesto, el futuro podría ser muy diferente, pero los resultados del pasado sugieren que EE.UU. tiene la combinación adecuada de rasgos para ser el mercado más exitoso y la mayoría de esos rasgos probablemente se mantengan.

5 Crecimiento demográfico continuado

- Una de las mayores preocupaciones de los inversores a largo plazo es que el crecimiento de la población se está estancando o incluso disminuyendo en los países más desarrollados. Los últimos cien años de crecimiento se han visto muy favorecidos por una población cada vez mayor. El mercado bursátil de Japón es famoso por ser muy plano. Sigue estando por debajo de su máximo alcanzado en la década de 1990. Hay varias razones para ello, pero una de las principales preocupaciones del país es que su población parece haber tocado techo y ha ido descendiendo lentamente desde 2010. Se calcula que la población pasará de 126 millones a 75 millones en 2100. La UE se enfrenta a un problema similar. Se prevé que la población pase de 450 millones a 416 millones en 2100. Aquí es donde Estados Unidos se desmarca completamente del resto del mundo desarrollado. Se prevé que su población aumente de 330 millones a 430 millones en ese mismo periodo de tiempo. Esta tasa de crecimiento está a la par de muchos países en desarrollo y muy por delante de otros como China y Brasil, que se espera que se reduzcan. No puedo dejar de señalar el gran impulso comparativo que esto supondrá para Estados Unidos. También quiero señalar que la mayor parte de este crecimiento se espera que provenga de la inmigración, ya que nuestras tasas de natalidad no son muy diferentes a las de Europa.

6 Moneda de reserva mundial

- El dólar es lo que se conoce como la moneda de reserva mundial. Los bancos centrales de todo el mundo poseen importantes cantidades de divisas por diversas razones. Entre ellas, la capacidad de estabilizar su propia moneda frente a otra, facilitar el comercio internacional y proporcionar protección en caso de crisis del mercado. Es lógico que otros países mantengan algo que consideran estable, útil y comúnmente aceptado. El dólar es esta moneda, que constituye el 59% de todas las reservas de divisas. No se puede subestimar el poder de esta herramienta económica. Acabamos de ver esto en acción cuando se impusieron sanciones a Rusia. El gobierno estadounidense ha congelado más de medio billón de reservas rusas. Otro ejemplo de este uso fue en 2020, cuando los Estados Unidos crearon billones de dólares nuevos. Este aumento de la oferta monetaria no sólo fue soportado por los ciudadanos estadounidenses. Fue absorbido globalmente debido a las extensas reservas de divisas. ¿Por qué esto da ventaja a los mercados estadounidenses? Proporciona al país en su conjunto un arma poderosa que puede utilizarse para empujar al mundo hacia una posición más favorable. Significa que EE.UU. puede utilizar el QE para salir de la recesión con más eficacia que cualquier otro país, al menos sobre el papel. Por último, hace que el comercio exterior sea increíblemente fácil. Todas estas son piezas que proporcionan mejores condiciones económicas que las que pueden crear sus competidores.

[7 Dominio militar

- No es ningún secreto que Estados Unidos gasta mucho en su ejército. Sin embargo, la escala a veces se pierde en la gente porque hay una gran diferencia entre ser el más grande, y ser más grande que los nueve siguientes combinados. Este dominio militar es tremendamente beneficioso para la salud general de la economía USA por un par de razones. La primera es que proporciona un lugar increíblemente seguro para hacer negocios. La gente no se atreve a hacer negocios en un país que tiene la más mínima amenaza de ser invadido. Un ejemplo del que se habla es el posible riesgo de invertir en Taiwán debido a su proximidad y escala en comparación con China. Estados Unidos tiene un océano y el mayor ejército del mundo que lo separa de cualquier potencia hostil. Obsérvese cómo, aunque Alemania no fue atacada por Rusia el mes pasado, siguió habiendo un miedo considerable en sus mercados financieros, aunque una gran parte de éste estaba relacionado con los temores energéticos, otro tema en el que EE.UU. es superior. La gente podría mencionar que las armas nucleares podrían llegar a los EE.UU. desde casi cualquier lugar, pero considero que eso no es importante. En el momento en que las armas nucleares empiecen a volar, su dinero ya no significará nada. También hay un aspecto económico del ejército que puede dividirse en dos partes. La primera es que ese presupuesto de 800.000 millones de dólares tiene que gastarse en algún sitio y ese sitio es la economía estadounidense. En el último presupuesto se destinan la friolera de 130.000 millones a investigación y desarrollo, como ejemplo. Un factor económico secundario es que este poderío militar permite a EE.UU. proporcionar la misma protección que él mismo proporciona a sus aliados. Grupos como la OTAN tienen una "cláusula de defensa común" que básicamente dice que si se ataca a cualquier miembro se ha atacado a todos los miembros. Así, aunque un país como Islandia no tenga ejército, sigue estando bastante a salvo de una invasión porque nadie quiere entrar en guerra con el resto del pacto. Tener estos aliados seguros proporciona a ambos un gran lugar para hacer negocios, lo que conduce a la economía y el crecimiento del comercio

8 Dominio de la industria clave

- Por último, Estados Unidos tiene un dominio económico en dos de las industrias más cruciales del mundo, la energía y la tecnología. Estados Unidos es el mayor productor de petróleo del mundo, lo que reduce drásticamente su dependencia de gobiernos extranjeros hostiles. Esto no significa que el país sea inmune a los cambios en el precio global del petróleo, pero ofrece precios comparativamente más bajos que la mayoría de sus competidores desarrollados. También proporciona cierta seguridad en caso de que el mundo entre en una depresión o se fracture más. En un plano más abstracto, Estados Unidos es también el líder mundial en desarrollo tecnológico. La tecnología es la columna vertebral de la economía y estar un paso por delante del resto del mundo es una ventaja increíble. Un gran número de los proyectos más avanzados y de las innovaciones de mayor potencial del mundo son llevados a cabo por empresas tecnológicas con sede en Estados Unidos, y es poco probable que esto cambie pronto. Aunque China ocupa el segundo puesto y está ganando terreno, no es tan importante como parece. China no es favorable a los inversores y es poco probable que cambie. El dinero de los inversores seguirá fluyendo hacia Estados Unidos en el futuro inmediato.

[Conclusión

El objetivo es resaltar por qué creo que Estados Unidos, a pesar de la última década de crecimiento masivo, sigue siendo el mejor lugar del mundo para invertir y lo seguirá siendo en el futuro inmediato. Una cosa que quiero señalar es que el hecho de que una empresa tenga sede en Estados Unidos no significa que esas empresas tengan un flujo de ingresos estrictamente estadounidense. La mayoría de las grandes empresas que impulsan el crecimiento del mercado son internacionales. Si los Estados Unidos entran en una profunda recesión, la mayor parte del mundo también entrará en una profunda recesión. La diversificación tiene sus ventajas, pero añadir más a una cartera no siempre la hace mejor.

Y por último, el exceso de crecimiento de Estados Unidos en comparación con otros países desarrollados no es una anomalía. Es muy poco probable que Estados Unidos siga los pasos de países como Japón. Hay numerosos factores que impulsaron el crecimiento de USA que todavía existen y seguirán existiendo en un futuro previsible.


----------



## protocolocon (30 Oct 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Personalmente no veo del todo correcto y eficiente hacer las aportaciones trimestralmente.
> Mejor mensual o incluso cada 15 días como tengo yo programado.



La diferencia es pequeña. Recuerdo un estudio que leí hace años (no lo tengo a mano, sino encuentro lo postearé), donde se comparaba a dos inversores que hacían DCA sobre él sp500 con una única aportación anual cada uno, con la diferencia de que uno aportaba mágicamente en el mínimo del año y el otro, mágicamente también en el máximo del año. La diferencia en retorno anual no llegaba al punto porcentual...

Evidentemente si tienes la opción de hacerlo de forma automática, tampoco hay problema en aportar cada 15 días o incluso cada semana, pero los resultados serán parecidos a aportar mensual o trimestralmente. En el caso de no tener la opción de hacerlo de forma programada, o que se quieran hacer rebalanceos con otros activos como renta fija, ajustar el asset allocation según la edad... la opcion trimestral parece una buena opción para minimizar el tiempo invertido en hacer las aportaciones (4 ratitos al año) y el resultado obtenido.


----------



## protocolocon (30 Oct 2022)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Si tenemos en cuenta que un alto porcentaje de MSCI World suelen ser empresas estadounidenses (estamos hablando de porcentajes del 60% o incluso más) no sería mejor pillar uno de SP500 directamente?



Que más del 60% del msci world sean empresas estadounidenses no es casual, se debe a que dichas empresas suben más de valor que el resto. A finales de los 80 Japón significaría un buen porcentaje de este índice, ya que su mercado subió como la espuma, pero con los años ese porcentaje bajó como bajó la capitalización de sus empresas.

De hecho el ejemplo de Japón puede contestarte a la pregunta de por qué no seleccionar el sp500 directamente diversificando más, reduces al mínimo las probabilidades de ruina. Si te indexas al mundo y tu inversión desaparece, ese dinero perdido sería el menor de tus problemas. Pero si te indexas a la bolsa griega o Argentina, puede que el mundo siga girando y tú arruinado...

Dicho esto, el índice MSCI World aglutina más de 1600 empresas de 23 países desarrollados (Canadá, USA, muchos europeos, Japón...). Podrías diversificar más aún seleccionando algún fondo indexado al MSCI ACWI, que es como el MSCI World pero añadiendo más empresas de 24 países emergentes. Esto ya va al gusto...


----------



## urano (30 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Que más del 60% del msci world sean empresas estadounidenses no es casual, se debe a que dichas empresas suben más de valor que el resto. A finales de los 80 Japón significaría un buen porcentaje de este índice, ya que su mercado subió como la espuma, pero con los años ese porcentaje bajó como bajó la capitalización de sus empresas.
> 
> De hecho el ejemplo de Japón puede contestarte a la pregunta de por qué no seleccionar el sp500 directamente diversificando más, reduces al mínimo las probabilidades de ruina. Si te indexas al mundo y tu inversión desaparece, ese dinero perdido sería el menor de tus problemas. Pero si te indexas a la bolsa griega o Argentina, puede que el mundo siga girando y tú arruinado...
> 
> Dicho esto, el índice MSCI World aglutina más de 1600 empresas de 23 países desarrollados (Canadá, USA, muchos europeos, Japón...). Podrías diversificar más aún seleccionando algún fondo indexado al MSCI ACWI, que es como el MSCI World pero añadiendo más empresas de 24 países emergentes. Esto ya va al gusto...




Exacto, si esas 1600 empresas que tiran del carro se van a la.mierda....el dinero FIAT perdido por el inversor Manolo sería su última preocupación


----------



## RatRace (30 Oct 2022)

Yo ya lo comenté, pero invertiría en el SP500 y no en el MSCI World. La premisa de la diversificación sonaría bien si se incluyeran en el índice países como China o India, pero como no es así pues en mi opinión lo que vas a hacer es mermar tu rentabilidad. Sí que podría ver invertir en el SP500 + MSCI Emerging Markets por ejemplo, o SP500 + China + India.
La cosa es que el resto de países de occidente son putitas de EEUU, por ello este último siempre será el rey de occidente y siempre le irá mejor. Si EEUU deja de ser el mejor país, no será por ningún país de occidente, será por un país como China.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Oct 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> La diferencia es pequeña. Recuerdo un estudio que leí hace años (no lo tengo a mano, sino encuentro lo postearé), donde se comparaba a dos inversores que hacían DCA sobre él sp500 con una única aportación anual cada uno, con la diferencia de que uno aportaba mágicamente en el mínimo del año y el otro, mágicamente también en el máximo del año. La diferencia en retorno anual no llegaba al punto porcentual...
> 
> Evidentemente si tienes la opción de hacerlo de forma automática, tampoco hay problema en aportar cada 15 días o incluso cada semana, pero los resultados serán parecidos a aportar mensual o trimestralmente. En el caso de no tener la opción de hacerlo de forma programada, o que se quieran hacer rebalanceos con otros activos como renta fija, ajustar el asset allocation según la edad... la opcion trimestral parece una buena opción para minimizar el tiempo invertido en hacer las aportaciones (4 ratitos al año) y el resultado obtenido.



Si realmente no habrá mucha diferencia pero prefiero promediar cada 15 días. Tengo puestas las órdenes automáticas y solo tengo que preocuparme que haya dinero en la cuenta.


----------



## urano (30 Oct 2022)

RatRace dijo:


> Yo ya lo comenté, pero invertiría en el SP500 y no en el MSCI World. La premisa de la diversificación sonaría bien si se incluyeran en el índice países como China o India, pero como no es así pues en mi opinión lo que vas a hacer es mermar tu rentabilidad. Sí que podría ver invertir en el SP500 + MSCI Emerging Markets por ejemplo, o SP500 + China + India.
> La cosa es que el resto de países de occidente son putitas de EEUU, por ello este último siempre será el rey de occidente y siempre le irá mejor. Si EEUU deja de ser el mejor país, no será por ningún país de occidente, será por un país como China.



Ni caso.

Invierte en msci world plus emergentes si acaso.

En los 80 Japón
En los 90 Europa
En los 2000 Emergentes....


----------



## ISTVRGI (2 Nov 2022)

No quería abrir un hilo para una simple pregunta:
¿Os parece buen momento para aportar a un msci world?


----------



## urano (2 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> No quería abrir un hilo para una simple pregunta:
> ¿Os parece buen momento para aportar a un msci world?



Si, el mejor momento fue ayer.


----------



## protocolocon (2 Nov 2022)

(dejo aquí el update de octubre 2022 para que se pueda visitar el progreso del rendimiento en el hilo)

*A 03/10/2022:*
Total invertido: *4.000€*
Participaciones: *109,1370*
Precio medio: *36,6512 €*
Precio actual: *34,746 €*
Rentabilidad total (MWR): *-207,88€ (-5,20%)*


----------



## protocolocon (2 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> No quería abrir un hilo para una simple pregunta:
> ¿Os parece buen momento para aportar a un msci world?



Desde luego es mejor momento que a primeros de año... Si piensas hacer DCA la cosa es empezar cuanto antes


----------



## ISTVRGI (2 Nov 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Desde luego es mejor momento que a primeros de año... Si piensas hacer DCA la cosa es empezar cuanto antes



No hacía DCA, le echo cuando me da la ventolera. Lo único es que como ahora se estaba poniendo la cosa tensa entre las dos Coreas con los misiles y en Arabia Saudita/Irak - Irán me lo pensaba un poco más


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Nov 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> No hacía DCA, le echo cuando me da la ventolera. Lo único es que como ahora se estaba poniendo la cosa tensa entre las dos Coreas con los misiles y en Arabia Saudita/Irak - Irán me lo pensaba un poco más



Hay que aportar siempre, haya guerras o no, catástrofes, crisis o bonanzas, si no estás haciendo market timing


----------



## protocolocon (2 Nov 2022)

*A 01/11/2022:*
Total invertido: *4.000€*
Participaciones: *109,1370*
Precio medio: *36,6512 €*
Precio actual:* 36,2284 €*
Rentabilidad total (MWR): *-46,14€ (-1,15%)*


----------



## Galvani (3 Nov 2022)

La verdad que desde que "acabo" lo del timo virus ha ido subiendo mucho todo y ahora bajón.


----------



## protocolocon (2 Dic 2022)

*A 01/12/2022:*
Total invertido: *4.000€*
Participaciones: *109,1370*
Precio medio: *36,6512 €*
Precio actual:* 36,7724 €*
Rentabilidad total (MWR): *+13,23€ (+0,33%)*


----------



## lucky starr (2 Dic 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Sin ánimo de provocar urticarias en nadie, voy a abrir este hilo para mostrar un seguimiento de una inversión en un fondo de inversión indexado al MSCI World NR en euros (tomaré para el ejemplo el Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund EUR Acc IE00B03HD191, que no realiza ninguna cobertura de divisa). El sujeto invertirá 1.000€ cada 3 meses, tomando para ello la referencia de la primera cotización de los meses de enero, abril, julio y octubre. También vamos a suponer que ha tenido el "gran ojo clínico" de comenzar su plan de inversión justo en el peor día de todos, es decir, en los máximos históricos que se dieron justo a finales de 2021. De esta forma, comienza a invertir el 3 de enero (es el primer día donde cotiza el fondo en 2022). Por no complicar más el ejemplo, supondremos una inversión 100% en renta variable, para evitar así rebalanceos con renta fija y demás.
> 
> *A 01/12/2022:*
> Total invertido: *4.000€*
> ...



Yo estoy haciendo lo mismocon un fondo global, pero voy palmando. Voy a tener que pasarme a los indexados.


----------



## protocolocon (2 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo lo mismocon un fondo global, pero voy palmando. Voy a tener que pasarme a los indexados.



Todo depende de qué fondo tengas, un año apenas es tiempo suficiente para comprobar el desempeño pero sí que puedes comprobar cómo anda de comisiones de gestión, si anda en el 1 y pico % o 2% al año pues ya tiene que generar alfa para compensar el 0,10-0,30% de ETFs y fondos indexados.

Entra en morningstar y busca el fondo de Vanguard y el que tienes y compara sus rendimientos en una gráfica, ratios Sharpe y demás...


----------



## TomBolillo (4 Dic 2022)

protocolocon dijo:


> Todo depende de qué fondo tengas, un año apenas es tiempo suficiente para comprobar el desempeño pero sí que puedes comprobar cómo anda de comisiones de gestión, si anda en el 1 y pico % o 2% al año pues ya tiene que generar alfa para compensar el 0,10-0,30% de ETFs y fondos indexados.
> 
> Entra en morningstar y busca el fondo de Vanguard y el que tienes y compara sus rendimientos en una gráfica, ratios Sharpe y demás...



JustETF también viene bien para encontrar y comparar ETF's.


----------



## urano (1 Ene 2023)

Cómo va?


----------



## urano (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Ene 2023)

vas a mantener el experimento 5-10 años?


----------



## protocolocon (2 Ene 2023)

urano dijo:


> Cómo va?



Pues termina el 2022 en negativo tras el diciembre sin rally de navidad que hemos pasado. En cuanto tenga la primera cotización del fondo en enero actualizo datos, que además toca aportar... Con las bajadas que ha habido la aportación bajará el precio medio (una bendición las caídas para el DCA oiga)


----------



## protocolocon (2 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> vas a mantener el experimento 5-10 años?



Si le sirve de algo al menos a una persona y burbuja sigue aquí, sí, por qué no! Total me va a llevar 5 minutos cada primero de mes, quizás 6 minutos los meses que toca aportación


----------



## protocolocon (4 Ene 2023)

*A 03/01/2023:*
Total invertido: *5.000€*
Participaciones: *137,9641*
Precio medio: *36,2413 €*
Precio actual:* 34,6896 €*
Rentabilidad total (MWR): *-214,0797€ (-4,28%)*

Nueva aportación en precios muy similares a los de julio y septiembre que permiten bajar algo más el precio medio total.


----------



## urano (4 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> *A 03/01/2023:*
> Total invertido: *5.000€*
> Participaciones: *137,9641*
> Precio medio: *36,2413 €*
> ...



Y perder 200 euros más la inflacion


----------



## protocolocon (4 Ene 2023)

urano dijo:


> Y perder 200 euros más la inflacion



Sí, es lo que hay, a 1 año invertir es una lotería, si se hace a largo plazo las rentabilidades esperadas (tanto por arriba como por abajo) convergen a un 7-8% anual, afectando cada vez menos el punto de entrada.

Aún así es llamativo que habiendo empezado la inversión en el peor momento posible, la pérdida sea únicamente esa, si te fijas el precio inicial pagado de casi 40€ por participación ha bajado a unos 36 gracias a las aportaciones en momentos de mercado más estresado... Y además no hace falta dedicar tiempo a los mercados, únicamente 5 minutos cada trimestre para realizar la aportación.


----------



## Naga2x (4 Ene 2023)

¿Cuál recomendarías para entrar como ETF? veo unos pocos

Amundi MSCI World UCITS ETF
Comstage MSCI World ETF
Lyxor MSCI World UCITS ETF

Y los que incluyen emergentes:
iShares MSCI ACWI UCITS ETF
SPDR MSCI ACWI UCITS ETF
Lyxor MSCI ACWI UCITS ETF

Estoy pensando entrar en alguno (o en uno del SP500), pero no sé si tienen beneficios unos u otros o al final son todos iguales (aunque tiraría seguramente a alguno cotizado en EUR por no tener que cambiar de divisa. Sería por añadir un "seguro" a lo ya invertido (tengo ahora mismo 100% en acciones individuales, y querría ir a algo tipo 70/30 acciones / ETF)


----------



## urano (4 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> Sí, es lo que hay, a 1 año invertir es una lotería, si se hace a largo plazo las rentabilidades esperadas (tanto por arriba como por abajo) convergen a un 7-8% anual, afectando cada vez menos el punto de entrada.
> 
> Aún así es llamativo que habiendo empezado la inversión en el peor momento posible, la pérdida sea únicamente esa, si te fijas el precio inicial pagado de casi 40€ por participación ha bajado a unos 36 gracias a las aportaciones en momentos de mercado más estresado... Y además no hace falta dedicar tiempo a los mercados, únicamente 5 minutos cada trimestre para realizar la aportación.



Totalmente de acuerdo, es lo que tiene diversificar en el mundo...para un chaval de 20 años o unos padres con niños(abrirles una cuenta) es lo mejor que pueden hacer.


----------



## urano (4 Ene 2023)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Cuál recomendarías para entrar como ETF? veo unos pocos
> 
> Amundi MSCI World UCITS ETF
> Comstage MSCI World ETF
> ...



Leete la guía y/o pregunta en su foro ..






Foro Bogleheads® España - Inversión Pasiva, Indexada y Periódica


Inversión Bogleheads® - Teoría, Noticias y General, Inversión - Ayuda con inversiones personales, Finanzas personales (no relacionadas con la inversión), Administración del foro y comunicaciones, General (Offtopic), La Guía Bogleheads® España, El Blo..



bogleheads.es


----------



## protocolocon (4 Ene 2023)

Naga2x dijo:


> ¿Cuál recomendarías para entrar como ETF? veo unos pocos
> 
> Amundi MSCI World UCITS ETF
> Comstage MSCI World ETF
> ...



Siéndote sincero no invierto en ETFs para la parte de renta variable por lo que no te sé recomendar uno sobre otro, pero de forma genérica basta con que mires el TER (cuanto más bajo mejor), el tracking error sobre el índice, y la horquilla de compraventa y el volumen negociado (mejor cuanto más volumen, signo de mayor liquidez). Comprueba las distintas plazas de negociación (Amsterdam, Milán...) y opera allí donde veas mayor liquidez.


----------



## urano (5 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> Siéndote sincero no invierto en ETFs para la parte de renta variable por lo que no te sé recomendar uno sobre otro, pero de forma genérica basta con que mires el TER (cuanto más bajo mejor), el tracking error sobre el índice, y la horquilla de compraventa y el volumen negociado (mejor cuanto más volumen, signo de mayor liquidez). Comprueba las distintas plazas de negociación (Amsterdam, Milán...) y opera allí donde veas mayor liquidez.



Nos puedes explicar de nuevo porque has caído menos del 5%?


----------



## protocolocon (5 Ene 2023)

urano dijo:


> Nos puedes explicar de nuevo porque has caído menos del 5%?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316990



En primer lugar estás mirando el índice msci world en USD, si lo miras en EUR verás que la caída es algo menor, ya que el euro ha caído en 2022 respecto al dólar.

La segunda razón y más importante es que al hacer DCA, se han hecho varias entradas, y eso en un mercado bajista consigue comprar participaciones cada vez más baratas. Si se hiciera lump sum el 3 de enero de 2022 entonces el resultado obtenido sería el mismo que el índice msci world.

Por último ten en cuenta que el resultado porcentual que indico es un money weighted return, no un time weighted return que es el que te ofrecen las acciones, fondos o ETFs. Básicamente ese porcentaje te indica la cantidad ganada o perdida sobre el total invertido, sin importar cuándo se invirtió (si lo miras con detalle verás que los últimos 1000 euros acaban de invertirse, sobre esos no hay ni pérdida ni ganancia, pero para calcular el MWR se suman en el denominador, con lo que amortiguan el número que se obtiene).


----------



## urano (5 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> En primer lugar estás mirando el índice msci world en USD, si lo miras en EUR verás que la caída es algo menor, ya que el euro ha caído en 2022 respecto al dólar.
> 
> La segunda razón y más importante es que al hacer DCA, se han hecho varias entradas, y eso en un mercado bajista consigue comprar participaciones cada vez más baratas. Si se hiciera lump sum el 3 de enero de 2022 entonces el resultado obtenido sería el mismo que el índice msci world.
> 
> Por último ten en cuenta que el resultado porcentual que indico es un money weighted return, no un time weighted return que es el que te ofrecen las acciones, fondos o ETFs. Básicamente ese porcentaje te indica la cantidad ganada o perdida sobre el total invertido, sin importar cuándo se invirtió (si lo miras con detalle verás que los últimos 1000 euros acaban de invertirse, sobre esos no hay ni pérdida ni ganancia, pero para calcular el MWR se suman en el denominador, con lo que amortiguan el número que se obtiene).



Y ahora que llega la noche más ilusionante para los niños, que se te ocurre para que cada uno de ellos tenga una cuenta y sus papás les vayan metiendo lo que puedan cada mes?


----------



## protocolocon (5 Ene 2023)

urano dijo:


> Y ahora que llega la noche más ilusionante para los niños, que se te ocurre para que cada uno de ellos tenga una cuenta y sus papás les vayan metiendo lo que puedan cada mes?



Puedes hacer eso o dejarles en herencia tus activos, todas las plusvalías no realizadas se las ahorrarán (es lo que se conoce como la plusvalía del muerto).

La opción de aportarles a la cuenta tiene la pega de que como hacienda se ponga quisquillosa, te puede decir que pagues el impuesto de donaciones por las aportaciones que haces a la cuenta de los chavales...


----------



## urano (5 Ene 2023)

protocolocon dijo:


> Puedes hacer eso o dejarles en herencia tus activos, todas las plusvalías no realizadas se las ahorrarán (es lo que se conoce como la plusvalía del muerto).
> 
> La opción de aportarles a la cuenta tiene la pega de que como hacienda se ponga quisquillosa, te puede decir que pagues el impuesto de donaciones por las aportaciones que haces a la cuenta de los chavales...



Y el impuesto de sucesiones?


----------



## protocolocon (5 Ene 2023)

urano dijo:


> Y el impuesto de sucesiones?



Cuestión de mirar si compensa más el impuesto de sucesiones o donaciones... Aunque claro , habría que saberlo a futuro y eso está complicado. Es como intentar adivinar la fiscalidad cuando rescates un plan de pensiones, lo mismo han cambiado las reglas del juego a mitad del partido.


----------

